# Mini Boitier "HACKINTOSH" compatible ATX MSI G31TM-P21



## DARKEMUS (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Las d'avoir du me séparer de mon mac mini, et n'ayant pour le moment pas les moyens d'investir dans un MacPro, je me suis monté mon Hackintosh, sous Lion, via Iatkos (J'ai revendu le mini mais sous SL : j'ai gardé mes Lion et Moutain Lion).

*Carte MSI G31TM-P21 avec un Celeron 3300 cadencé à 2,5 Hz*, 3 (mais bientôt 8Go de RAM).
Overclock du proc il me semble possible 
Il s'agissait de ma bécane montée il y'a bien 3 ans pour des dépannages PC.

J'ai suivi le tutoriel suivant :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...-lion-1072-on-msi-g31tm-p21-e6550-core-2-duo/

*La difficulté résidait simplement dans le fait de retirer toutes les cartes PCI et les disques IDE.*
Cela causait un "kernel Panic" une fois l'installation de l'OS effectuée (lors du reboot).
Une fois cela effectué, j'ai connecté et installé ma Radeon 4850 en PCI-E.

Un petit bijou de rapidité. Il est vrai que je tourne sur un disque SSD placé dans un rack,
Il va me rester à installer Wifi et Bluetooth. Pas de souci pour ce dernier, mon dongle étant reconnu sans souci. 
Pour le Wifi, j'ai une carte HERCULES, mais dont les Kexts ne doivent pas exister. J'installerai un dongle compatible.

*Ma question : quel mini boitier ATX de couleur grise ou blanche installer ?* Je cherche un boitier ressemblant "le plus" aux Macs. Ceux que j'ai vu sont souvent au format ITX.

Des idées ? 

Gilles.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Avril 2013)

hello

ai monté un hack dans une Lian-Li pc-v353

ça a de la gueule, je trouve

avec cette MB gigabyte


à+


----------

